# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Faghag in a stormwind

## TATY

Fag-hag in a stormwind, not today.
Ingenting kan hindra mej.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Is that supposed to rhyme?

----------


## TATY

> Is that supposed to rhyme?

 It does rhyme.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ok, so it was done on purpose. 
Now, wtf?

----------


## TATY

> Ok, so it was done on purpose. 
> Now, wtf?

 Ingenting kan stoppa mig.

----------


## basurero

Het doende walgen ding is dat ik weet wat niet u u vette lelijke onbaatzuchtigheid zegt.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Ok, so it was done on purpose. 
> Now, wtf?   Ingenting kan stoppa mig.

 Der tar du nok meget feil. En velplassert granat kan stoppe alle, til og med deg.   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":2nhcxa93  Ok, so it was done on purpose. 
> Now, wtf?   Ingenting kan stoppa mig.

 Der tar du nok meget feil. En velplassert granat kan stoppe alle, til og med deg.   :: [/quote:2nhcxa93]   ::   
En go', velplaceret mursten burde ogs

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=BabaYaga] 

> Originally Posted by TATY  Ingenting kan stoppa mig.   Der tar du nok meget feil. En velplassert granat kan stoppe alle, til og med deg.

 En go', velplaceret mursten burde ogs

----------


## basurero

> Ingenting kan hindra mej.

 
Ват доз дат мин?

----------


## TATY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIvVJYZj ... ola%201991

----------


## basurero

Hahahhahaha that is a really retarded song! LOL

----------


## TATY

It's schlagertastic.

----------


## Kamion

ha ha, I leave for a couple of weeks and people here start singing Carola songs... Weird. Anyway, here in Sweden she is not very popular. The readers of shallow tabloids seem a bit fond of her, but the rest of the population dislike her, mostly due to her degrading comments about homosexuals. Nevertheless, The song TATY is quoting is of course very famous. I think the refarin goes something like: Jag

----------


## TATY

[quote=Kamion]ha ha, I leave for a couple of weeks and people here start singing Carola songs... Weird. Anyway, here in Sweden she is not very popular. The readers of shallow tabloids seem a bit fond of her, but the rest of the population dislike her, mostly due to her degrading comments about homosexuals. Nevertheless, The song TATY is quoting is of course very famous. I think the refarin goes something like: Jag

----------


## Kamion

[quote=TATY][quote=Kamion]ha ha, I leave for a couple of weeks and people here start singing Carola songs... Weird. Anyway, here in Sweden she is not very popular. The readers of shallow tabloids seem a bit fond of her, but the rest of the population dislike her, mostly due to her degrading comments about homosexuals. Nevertheless, The song TATY is quoting is of course very famous. I think the refarin goes something like: Jag

----------


## TATY

BWO are actually quite big in Russia. Well maybe not big, but when I was there last June I heard them all the time. Also they actually came out in Russia and Ukraine about a year before they did in Sweden. 
Alex Bard is a very talented man. I was quite peeved when Carola beat BWO in Melodifestivalen.

----------

